# pros and cons of the peep



## targetcollector (Nov 24, 2010)

the bow i have is just a old browning bow with a sight and a rest thats it. and i am thinking of adding a peep sight and i just want anyones opinion. like best size, why you use it, does it really help you. Thank you for any answers


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Peeps work great with sights that have round pin guards. The best size peep is one where you can see the pin guard with just a tiny bit of light around it. However, in low light conditions, a larger peep lets in more light. 

IMHO for most archers, the peep and round pin guard will give the best accuracy. 

The theory is that the eye naturally tends to center up the pin guard in the peep. I'm not 100% sold on this part of it, but I do find a peep is much more accurate than a kisser button. However, I've never used a kisser much. Some archers swear by them and they do have some advantage in low light. I started with a peep and see no reason to change.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats true because the eye cant focus on on three things at once...anything added to the string will slow it down. the kisser as noted above. not needed, everyone has a built in spot. that never moves and dont slow the string down..your nose...the pros. and cons.of the peep......the set up is critical.. i always have the archer draw 4-5 times w/ the eyes closed. then open the eye .the peep must be perfect.. after it set you will notice a improvement dont go to small for hunting... like aread says... thats true ....:cool2:


----------

